# DIMC



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there,
I am in my last year of high school right now, but I have two older siblings that are interested as well so if i don't get in this year, I still have to search about them, but am not sure of anything. 
I don't know when the application due dates are or what SATs we have to write.
If we have to write SATs, can this be done in Pak? If anyone can help me, it would be much much appreciated, as we are running out of time. 

Thank you!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

The SAT II you would have to write are biology, chemistry, and physics/math. The application due dates are like usually around the end of the year...October or something. You can write the SATs anywhere, you don't havr to specifically write it in Pakistan. The prospectus for the 2011 students didn't come out yet... but the applications have.
[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

ok so what should I do as of now? I am done my school in June and plan to write the SATs in Pak. And is DIMC exclusive to international students only? And what is the competitive level. What was the cost of 2010 for international students? And is there no possible way that I can enroll in a medical college as a local student?

Thanks a lot for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## Addy123456 (Dec 5, 2010)

The fees for this year is 15000 US dollars . Well you should start by taking SAT 2 tests in Chemistry , Biology and physics . They are compulsory for Admission. However There are brochures for this year but if u go on to the link i have posted below you can get a brochure regarding admission or requirements : 
http://www.duhs.edu.pk/news/admissions-dimc-dikiohs-dcop-20110407.pdf

I already got Provisional admission for MBBS programme in DIMC for 2011 i had applied like15 days back and i got back my answer . I submitted all my transcripts of O level , high school , A level what ever i had plus my 2 scores in Biology and chemistry SAT2 tests
Now i just have to give one more SAT 2 in Physics which i am sitting in June . 
But they also told me If i could just do one SAT 2 subject test before September thats when i think the application deadlines are you can be eligible for admission so buck up and study fast for June's Sat 2 register for them online otherwise it might be tough plus the only SAT 2 test date now is June the next SAT 2 test takes place in September or after that so act fast


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, DIMC is exclusive to international students...but you may find a couple local students in the earlier batches. Nonetheless, they all pay the same tuition fees in US dollars, regardless of their nationality. All I can say is, get your SATs done fast and apply because last year our of 100 students...about 75 applied and whoever met the requirements got in. But the Recent batch that just came have about 90 students or so. I'm not aware on the competitive aspect...but more and more students are applying over the years. So bottom line is getting it done fast and meeting the requirements set. You can't enroll as a local student since you did u education (primarily grade 11 and 12) in abroad.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you guys a lot! Your answers have really helped me. =D I am in the process of applying for the SATs. So I just have to write the 3 sciences (bio, chem and physics). how do i apply for the college right now get conditional acceptance? And another question; how many high school credits do i need? and any special classes that i need to take?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

If your just applying to DIMC and your just doing your SATs....then you need enough credits that are required for you to graduate, that's all. But if you were doing it through IBCC, then the courses would actually matter.
About getting a conditional acceptance...just submit your application form to them with your transcript or diploma or so and let them know that you plan on giving your SATs by a certain date and then you'll have it handed to them. But then again don't stretch the conditional acceptance time range too long...you would never how many applicants there might be this time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

ok so i have registered for the sats and am writing them on june 4th. i dont graduate until june 24 and so cant give them the final transcript but can send them the last official one at the time-being. I am filling out the app form rite now, but how exactly do i send it to them? by e-mail?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh ok that's fine. E-mailing wouldn't work at all. All you have are 2 options...you can either call the admissions office, or have a relative or someone you know in Pakistan do it for you. If neither is possible, you would have to come yourself...but since you're going have your results by the end of June (takes about 1 month for the SAT scores to be mailed), then you'll be fine. Applying in late june or early july is perfectly fine anyway...no risk taken.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

ok, so once i'm done filling out the form, I can send it to someone in pak with my current transcript and they can tell them when i am expecting to write the sats as well. will that do? It says that the final decision will be made on the sat scores, so my high school marks wont matter then? and is it better to write the sats or take the ibcc equivalence? cuz i have marks in the 90's (except for grade 12 chem) so would it be beneficial for me? 

sorry for the ongoing questions, and thank you so much for helping and being patient with me


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

No problem. If you're taking the SATs, your highschool marks have no importance at all. However, in IBCC the main thing that counts are your grade 11 and 12 marks. Also with IBCC, you'd never know how long they would take to give you the equivalance certificate and may arise various issues. So it's much safer and a less time-consuming option by taking the SATs.
Yeah, that may work...just fill out your application and submit whatever you got at the moment. You may need proof to show that you're taking the SATs...so just send them a copy of the reciept to show where and when you're taking it and which subjects you're doing.


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

wasaykhan713 said:


> If your just applying to DIMC and your just doing your SATs....then you need enough credits that are required for you to graduate, that's all. But if you were doing it through IBCC, then the courses would actually matter.
> About getting a conditional acceptance...just submit your application form to them with your transcript or diploma or so and let them know that you plan on giving your SATs by a certain date and then you'll have it handed to them. But then again don't stretch the conditional acceptance time range too long...you would never how many applicants there might be this time.



hi, i'm getting all my stuff in order, and will hopefully have my application sent out in a couple of weeks; i want to get this done within the month if i can. i'm taking my sat on oct. 1, and class starts oct. 5. other than that, i have everything, i just need to make copies, n hopefully i won't have to wait till school starts to get my transcripts, though i'm not sure if they still have them. i graduated 2010, but i do have the final transcript i got with my diploma.Anyways, how do you think my sat situation would affect my acceptance? 


also, i got a 620 for math on SAT1. do you think they'd accept that so i don't have to take the math SAT2?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Nabihahah said:


> hi, i'm getting all my stuff in order, and will hopefully have my application sent out in a couple of weeks; i want to get this done within the month if i can. i'm taking my sat on oct. 1, and class starts oct. 5. other than that, i have everything, i just need to make copies, n hopefully i won't have to wait till school starts to get my transcripts, though i'm not sure if they still have them. i graduated 2010, but i do have the final transcript i got with my diploma.Anyways, how do you think my sat situation would affect my acceptance?
> 
> 
> also, i got a 620 for math on SAT1. do you think they'd accept that so i don't have to take the math SAT2?


 ok best of luck
You don't need to take sat2 for math just take bio, chem, and physic
Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Nabihahah said:


> hi, i'm getting all my stuff in order, and will hopefully have my application sent out in a couple of weeks; i want to get this done within the month if i can. i'm taking my sat on oct. 1, and class starts oct. 5. other than that, i have everything, i just need to make copies, n hopefully i won't have to wait till school starts to get my transcripts, though i'm not sure if they still have them. i graduated 2010, but i do have the final transcript i got with my diploma.Anyways, how do you think my sat situation would affect my acceptance?
> 
> 
> also, i got a 620 for math on SAT1. do you think they'd accept that so i don't have to take the math SAT2?


Actually, i go to DIMC and i took the subject tests in Math 2, and they accepted it. 
So, no worries. Inshallah they'll accept it. Best of luck


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

I got my provisional admission! now to qualify on my SAT's and find some sort of public loan!


----------



## reezain (Aug 11, 2014)

hey please tell me I am local student can I apply in DIMC ?


----------

